# Sorry to post here I just need some advice



## Mummy_to_be87

I hope you and your babies are all doing well :flower:

On Tuesday morning at 04:50am I had a wipe of pale pink staining on one piece of tissue, it was just the once, then on Tuesday evening I got period type cramps and back ache, it went away when I lay down and drank some water, then yesterday I also had pains, I get sharp stabbing pains when I walk, but I didnt feel the baby moving much from 02:30am last night until about 3pm this afternoon, the baby has been moving about really down low, sometimes I feel like his/her toes are coming out of my cervix! Anyway I have still got some pains low down beneath my bump! Im worried that I could be dilating as I havent been to the midwife, Im 31+6 weeks pregnant, does this sound like Im going into preterm labour or am I over reacting? Any help would be greatly appreciated :hugs:


----------



## inperfected

I'd be contacting your midwife and asking to get checked. It could be nothing, but it's alwasy worth getting checked *hugs*


----------



## EmSmith1980

Please contact your midwife asap. My daughter was born footling breech. I had the the feeling that her feet were kicking me a bit too low down. It felt uncomfortable. I had started dilating and her feet were popping out the space that had dilated. My waters ruptured the following day, and she was born 3 days later at 23+6. Hope you and baby are ok. Keep us updated. xx


----------

